# GTRs price shoot down(Japan mainly), in face of the upcoming GTR?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am monitoring the japanese market for years now, weekly and well there haven't been any major price downs in the last two years. Just the normal yearly value losses. R32s being steady at around 1.8-2.0 million Yen, R33s between 2.4-3.0 million Yen and R34s starting at around 4 million Yen.

Since 3 months now there have been a mojor price down on R34GTRs I think, many 99. models are for sale at only 3.3million Yen around, R33 scraching the the 2millions in direction downwards, R32s being steady on quality exemples, crap or not so healthy R32s are selling for bargains thought.
Talked to our Nissan agent in Aichi and he expects that no Nissan dealer (Nissan U-Car) will still be able to sell 99.R34GTRs more then 3million Yens next year, Top V-SpecIIs will probably go under the 4million mark as well . . .:nervous: 

What do you expect will be value loss next year when the new GTR is on the market in Japan?
I think I will have an R34GTR for not much next year


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

The newest R34 GT-R is five years old - I can't see the new car having any direct impact on prices.

Phil


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

I hope not that the prices fall down fast.

What is with the prices of a r34 gtr vspec-II nür in very good condition? Are the nürs also affected?

regards

andres


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I can't predict the future, but as I am looking out for a new car since a few months now, I was just amazed to see so many cheap R34 GTRs pop up on the market recently. The V-Spec IIs, Nuers, M-Specs will probably hold the values, do to limited production numbers, younger ages ex . . .. same for the R32 V-SpecIIs keeping the value. 
Would be nice to here what other poeple(who attempt auctions ex . .) on here think about future price gains or losses.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

don't mean nothing to me. here's my GT-R calculus:

- over a lifetime, assuming I live a normal lifestyle, I'll buy a ****ing Honda Accord or something like, every five years. That's seven cars in my foreseeable driving career.
- An Accord is roughly $25,000. Times seven, that's $175,000 in car I'll be spending on myself.
-I can't pony up $175K right just now, that's spread over a lifetime.
-Therefore, I buy an R32, and put $25K in every five years, and then I can drive my dreamcar for a lifetime. Once I get the damned thing sorted (parts that have lasted 17 years that are on their way out - replacements ought to serve another 15 years), that is. Then it's just tires, wheels, wear items, and engine rebuilds. As I get older, the engine tunes will mostly likely get less radical, and therefore become more durable. I thought I might need to do a frame-off restoration at some point, but there isn't a speck of rust ANYWHERE on the chassis, and I've poked and endoscoped every nook and cranny of the car. Hell, I've seen more of the privates of my car than my wife ffs!

Anyways, that's my theory of GT-R ownership, and since I already own it, I need never worry about market value again (just....the price of parts!)


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

the new car is so different from the old one, and the gaps in the year of production is so far apart that the values shouldn't be driven down on the old ones.

if anything, this should revive the GTR and put prices up.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

how much is a Jaguar E Type worth today???
how much is the equivelant Jaguar today to buy???

also....

how much is a poor quality car worth
how much is a superb quality car worth

if people are willing to sell a first class fully loved skyline behind the price its worth, then yes the prices will fall
but on the other hand, if you value something you own and look after it whatever the cost
are you going to sell it cheap???

its the big question, which cannot be answered :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

I believe if you buy a cheap skyline, then wait for the attack on your wallet
Because if like most enthusiasts on here, we know how much they cost to maintain
Even when you know where to get the parts at the right money

You get what you pay for opcorn:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Since 3 months now there have been a mojor price down on R34GTRs I think, many 99. models are for sale at only 3.3million Yen around,


14K is that all?
I think that its safe to say that R34`s in the UK are going to take a massive hit, 33`s have had this over the last 2 - 3 years. Just wait for the cheap imports coming in in 2009.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Ooh cheap GTT? Don't want the better ones too cheap tho, don't want them going into the wrong (cheap) hands.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

Better ones? Don't know why I said that, should've said any of them. 2009 Hodgie? You mean R34s?


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't forget the first R34's won't be subject to the SVA soon. That'll knock a fair whack off the price.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Come 2008 there will be a flood of GTT's, and this will affect all R32's and R33's. On top of that, fuel will be increasingly more expensive, leading to more and more people wanting to sell up their skylines. I can see R33 GTRs going for less than 5k (in the UK, i know they do in japan already) within 2 years.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Spearmint said:


> Don't forget the first R34's won't be subject to the SVA soon. That'll knock a fair whack off the price.


IMO, thats going to contribute more to prices coming down than the new GTR.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

RavenHeart said:


> 2009 Hodgie? You mean R34s?


Yes.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

i guess gtrs are still limited in the world and anyway the new 1 cost like rm800k in my country which not much people will spend for it.although the price will drop slightly but i dont think it will have much effect.gtr 32 is still selling for like rm100k here.gtr33 is 150k and gtr34 is still above 250++. i will just keep it.at least my grandson can have it.....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I really dont think there is going to be a flood of GTR 34's coming over ,those days have gone I reckon.It's not like they are going to lined up to hit the UK shores ,there just aint the market now and not shed loads of 34's anyway,they tend to be dotted around the globe quite a bit now .I may be wrong ,just my opinion


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

stealth said:


> there just aint the market now


...because prices are still high. If prices drop significantly, I can see a fair few headed this way. There are many people on this forum that would look into it. Myself included.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well the 34 is over priced in the second hand market thats for sure ,and has been all the time compared to the other two models.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*R34 gtrs in particular*

i was looking for a 34gtr about 18 months ago, i bought one 8 months ago
since looking at prices in japan and in the uk i have noticed a gradual fall over this time period 

however about 8 months ago i saw a mass sell up in the uk of 34s i think this was due to the initial scare caused by all the hype surrounding the new gtr. (i didnt see anyone selling cheap though)

my feelings are that the new car wont change the market as there is not a flood of 34s coming over where everyone in japan is selling up, so i assume that everyone isnt instantly upgrading to the new one, the 34gtr is the last of the proper skyline gtrs and i think 32, 33 and 34s will always be highly regarded and so will hold their value. 

a low mileage 6 year old gtr that is currently worth half what it cost new, has already done its money in my book.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Interesting to see which cars are selling for higher prices now, and which are selling for falling prices. Top five in each category:
J Yahoo auction car pages today: 
Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó ¼«Æ°¼Ö¼ÖÂÎ

Fastest Rising 2nd hand Car prices:

1. Mitsubishi Pajero (Shogun)
2. Honda Civic
3. Toyota Soarer
4. Toyota Crown
5. Mitsubishi Mini-cab truck

Fastest Falling 2nd hand Car prices:

1. Toyota Ipsum
2. Subaru Sambar Try, Dias
3. Mazda Demio
4. Nissan Skyline GTR
5. Toyota Chaser


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

To put that into context however, J Auction also gives the figures for 'foreign' car second hand sales. Look at the E series and S series.

Overall most popular car sales on J Yahoo Auction:

1. BMW 3 series
2. Volkswagen Golf
3. Mercedes Benz E
4. Mercedes Benz S
5. Chevrolet Astro

Fastest Falling prices:

1. Landrover.. RangeRover
2. Volvo V70
3. Mercedes Benz E
4. Mercedes Benz A
5. Mercedes Benz S

Fastest Rising Prices:

1. BMW 3 series
2. BMW 5 series
3. VW Golf Wagon
4. VW Golf
5. VW Polo


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hey - looking at that I should probably target a RangeRover to replace my Odyssey then...


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

heheheh yes of course bean ;-) or buy a civic. lol


cheers


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

joker69 said:


> heheheh yes of course bean ;-) or buy a civic. lol
> 
> 
> cheers


Not sure all the GTROC guys that tour Japan will fit in a Civic though 
Come to think of it - getting 8 people into the Odyssey was a bit of a surprise too.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

there are people who are waiting for r34 prices to drop as me, in roughly three years i hope to be owning and r34 and I wont be paying around 30k thats for sure, around twenty to twenty five is what I hope to be paying, look at the r34s for sale now and look how long they been up for sale, they will have to reduce the price in order to find a buyer willing to pay


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> how much is a Jaguar E Type worth today???
> how much is the equivelant Jaguar today to buy???
> 
> also....
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: 
My thoughts


----------



## johnnywas (Mar 12, 2006)

i think the rb gtr will start to hold its price as numbers made were low compared to the new gtr which will be mass produced,just look at the 350z
and mazda rx8,the hype when these cars first appeared,now seem common compared to a rb gtr


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

I think people'll start to worry about the prices of r33 and r34 in the next 2-3 years because their prices will go up (or won't go down). The R32 was a rather mass produced model compared to the other two. While Nissan made 43,934 R32 GTR's, for the R33 that was 16,422 cars and 11,310 R34's. That's not much if you understand that in Japan live quite a few people (about 120 million the last time I checked), because some of those people are die hard fans that probably won't sell their Skylines in some time. That'll make the R34 quite rare (vast number of R34's are still in Japan). And it's always easier for japanese people to sell their cars to other japanese people than to someone from abroad.
So I'm buying my R32 this coming year (2008) and I'm not going to part with it for some time. 
kismetcapitan, well said !


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I dont care if prices fall, because im not selling my R32 GTR! EVER!
Infact what i hope happens is that as the price of the cars do drop and because of that the price of the parts become cheaper too! The cost of labour for work will probably not fall, (and rightly so as the guys/girls who work on them are skilled and valued by us all). So im hoping in some small way if the price of parts comes down it can only make owning and maintaining a GTR slightly easier on the pocket.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just heard the boss of OS Giken saying he reckons the prices of BNR34s will rise from now on. He was saying that if you have a 34GTR it might be wise to hold on to it....


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been toying with the idea of getting an R34 ever since I bought the 33 and found I liked it enough. 

Problem is, £60K for a new 470BHP car with a 3 year warranty that is far more technologically advanced than the current R34, starts to make a 7/8/9 year old tuned car with similar output and no warranty for £30K look pretty expensive.

There a couple of beautiful R34's for sale now, but I just wouldn't pay that kind of money for them. If I bought, I'd have to borrow a bit to pay £30K, so might as well borrow the rest and get the new one... 

And as I decided long ago, I'll never buy a car that I can't pay for outright, I guess the 33 will have to do for now


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The R34 has ALLWAYS been over rated on price, so lets see how it fairs when the new car (the R35) hits the streets. As for GT-S & GT-T's they have always been "cheaper". If you have a nice R32 GT-R or R33 GT-R that has history, looks ggod, and has been maintained regardless of cost it will probably be worth more to you than some doughnut from Piston heads!! 

Keep em I say! One day the clocks will turn and peeps will remember the "old R32 & R33” as iconic super cars and the value will go up (me hopes!!) LOL


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Just heard the boss of OS Giken saying he reckons the prices of BNR34s will rise from now on. He was saying that if you have a 34GTR it might be wise to hold on to it....


Quoting myself here, but what he meant was that, now that prices for 34s have fallen slightly, it is a good time to buy, and then keep.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

bernmc said:


> I've been toying with the idea of getting an R34 ever since I bought the 33 and found I liked it enough.
> 
> Problem is, £60K for a new 470BHP car with a 3 year warranty that is far more technologically advanced than the current R34, starts to make a 7/8/9 year old tuned car with similar output and no warranty for £30K look pretty expensive.
> 
> ...



You are talking a difference of borrowing 30K between a second hand R34 and the new R35.


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 12, 2007)

From my experience, i think it may drop noticabley, but not massively.

I used to have a 300zxTT which i bought prior to the 350z being released. After about 6 months of the 350z being released, 300zx prices dropped dramatically ie on average across the owners clubs £2k in one year. This may be due to other factors like an influx of poor quality examples etc, but the prices dropped more than the usual depriceation (pardon the spelling). all around the time of a release of a new "Z" car, and over in japan there was only a 4 year gap between the 300zx and the 350z.

It will be interesting to see what happens, but i only think the 34's will be affected in price


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think you can really compare the 350z/300zx to the R34/R35. GTR is a brand that has now been revived. I know that there is a lot more interest in the GTR now compared to over the past 3 - 5 years.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

rasonline said:


> I don't think you can really compare the 350z/300zx to the R34/R35. GTR is a brand that has now been revived. I know that there is a lot more interest in the GTR now compared to over the past 3 - 5 years.


And the Z isn`t a brand?
We`ll have to resurrect this thread in a year or 2 when the R34 are considerably cheaper which of course they will be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I think there's another influence that will effect R34 prices on top of the R35 and no SVA ones which have already been mentioned and that is...

...996 Porsches. 

The 997 has really hurt the 996 market. There are lovely Carrera 2s for sale in the 20s, '02 C4Ss in the low-mid 30s and Turbos for less than 40... I know there are few cars on the road that look better than a Nismo-kitted R34, but for me at least, an Aero-kitted 996 is one of them.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I think there's another influence that will effect R34 prices on top of the R35 and no SVA ones which have already been mentioned and that is...
> 
> ...996 Porsches.
> 
> The 997 has really hurt the 996 market. There are lovely Carrera 2s for sale in the 20s, '02 C4Ss in the low-mid 30s and Turbos for less than 40... I know there are few cars on the road that look better than a Nismo-kitted R34, but for me at least, an Aero-kitted 996 is one of them.


Got to agree there!


----------



## Lookin_bad2000 (Jul 31, 2006)

*R34 GTT's*

How do you think the R34 GTT's prices will be affected in the near future?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Lookin_bad2000 said:


> How do you think the R34 GTT's prices will be affected in the near future?


if the GTTs go down a bit more, they will give them for free ,when you order a BIG-XL at Freshness-Burger.:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Lookin_bad2000 said:


> How do you think the R34 GTT's prices will be affected in the near future?


They were never expensive to start with.


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> R32s being steady at around 1.8-2.0 million Yen


:chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

chrisbeau said:


> :chuckle:


LOL dude that's the price for a nice one (max 40000km) , of course the dying ones are sold for only the half of that . .


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> LOL dude that's the price for a nice one (max 40000km) , of course the dying ones are sold for only the half of that . .


Sure.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

R34 GTR's will drop in price in the UK in 2009 on when most will not need the UK SVA's anymore costing between £800 to £2,000 for each car, So that price will come off the UK list price.

Also you will see a lot of R34 GT 4 door models start coming over. Quite popular over in Japan and expect them to flood in. I've owned one before and found the car very easy to live with and enough power to move a bit. Not bad on fuel, But insurance still high as being a skyline.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I monitored japanese classfields since 2-3 yers now (weekly!!) , not because it`s that fun, but because you can find interesting tuned cars for sale, that are worth saving to your HD.
Still one year ago, the cheapest R34GTRs 99' were not possible to get under 3.6million Yen and yet thoses under 4million weren`t many in the classfields like carsensor.co.jp (about 1-4cars in 3-6months).
When you look today, you find about 20-30 R34GTRs 99' for under 3.6millions Yen down to 2.9 

So there is a decrease, and I say that as the R34GTR is still THE car I consider since ever . . . . and they are in reach now


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I am sure the R34's will come down to a level that the 33's were 1 or 2 years ago.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

looking more and more interesting by the day...

just spend about an hour looking through a japanese auction website recent history...seen a few R34 GTRs go for under the Y3million FOB now. sure, they wont be fantastic examples that could be found (they still go for Y4.5million+)...

one of them was a 63000 KM car, going for 2.9, in white i believe...

interesting to say the least


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

C'mon gtrlux, apparently you can buy a 'Mint' R33 GTR for £6k as a 'fresh import' in the UK now didn't you know?!?

It's refreshing to see someone who is actually looking at the prices of decent cars instead of ones with disappearing miles which get a nice polish and sold as 'Mint' in the UK. 'You don't need to pay a trader to pocket his £6k profit' etc etc.


----------

